# Trialer Hannover/Springe ?????



## Besser (13. November 2011)

Ich frage mich ob auch hier in der Umgebung, Trailer unterwegs sind??

Hüpfe hier im moment noch alleine durch die gegend ...


----------



## Koxxfreak (14. November 2011)

Klar 
keine angst du bist nicht alleine

versuche grade wieder eine halle für hannover zu bekommen aber ist garnicht so einfach aber 

sehr geil

freu mich wenn wieder einer mit dabei ist.
wo wohnst du den genau?

felix heller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr-Dennis (16. November 2011)

Hi,
bis Springe ist es von mir aus etwas weit aber für ne schöne session in Hannover würd ich mich auch mal ins Auto setzen. Komme aus Nähe Nienburg.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Besser (16. November 2011)

Wohne genau in springe ist mit dem Auto ca 25 min von Hannover entfernt.. Wo haste denn Ne Halle ?? Wäre Super wenn man mal zusammen fahren könnte, habe auch erst damit angefangen, kann mir bestimmt noch einiges abschauen ... 

Lg


----------



## vollidiot (20. November 2011)

Koxxfreak schrieb:


> versuche grade wieder eine halle für hannover zu bekommen aber ist garnicht so einfach



WIEDER? Gabs das da schonmal? Hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen, aber klingt interessant... bitte unbedingt hier posten, wenn's klappen sollte, dann würde ich auch ab und zu vorbeikommen, da ich bis vorr. März noch in Hildesheim bin. Falls ihr sowas unwahrscheinlicherweise nicht besorgen könnt: ich habe auch ein Auto mit Anhängerkupplung (Palettentransport oder whatever)


----------



## Koxxfreak (24. November 2011)

ok jungs 

alle wollen aber ohne termin kommen wir ncht weiter oder

also wann passt es euch am besten und wo wollen wir fahren hildesheim springe oder hannover?


----------



## Fr-Dennis (24. November 2011)

04.12.  11uhr hannover


----------



## Besser (24. November 2011)

Von mir aus auch in Hannover .. Nur wo dort ?? 

Lg


----------



## vollidiot (26. November 2011)

4.12. klingt erstmal ganz ok...von mir aus auch 3.12. Ich war erst einmal da, wo man sich treffen kann, keine Ahnung....Bahnhof?


----------



## Besser (26. November 2011)

3.12 ist blöd weil nicht jeder samstags frei hat ... an einem Sonntag müssten die meisten ja Zeit haben  würde mich echt freuen in Gesellschaft zu fahren !!

Nun müssen wir nur noch klären wo wir uns treffen.. Hannover passt ja ganz gut nur wo da??

lg


----------



## Fr-Dennis (27. November 2011)

Ok, dann würd ich sagen 4.12. steht! 11uhr wenn keiner was dagegen einzuwenden hat. Ich kenn mich überhaupt nicht aus in hannover, treffpunkt sollte irgenwas sein was man leicht findet irgendein bahnhof oder so ist schon nicht so schlecht. aber wo kann man denn gut fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr-Dennis (29. November 2011)

keiner mehr???


----------



## Besser (30. November 2011)

Klar könnte man sich ja am Bahnhof treffen ... Aber wo kann man in Hannover dann fahren das weiß ich leider nicht


----------



## vollidiot (30. November 2011)

so ein paar spots krieg ich auf den Schirm....ich weiß nur nicht, wie die sich bei Nässe fahren. Aber apropros, wie siehts aus, wenns regnet/nass ist?


----------



## Sherco (1. Dezember 2011)

Wenn was in Richtung Braunschweig geht,wär die Fraktion Velpke/Wolfsburg mit Sicherheit am start,aber Hannover lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht,dafür geht es uns hier Spottechnisch zu gut. 
Ansonsten seid ihr auch herzlich eingeladen,so weit ist das ja auch nicht.


----------



## To-bi-bo (1. Dezember 2011)

nach Braunschweig würde ich mich wohl auch mal begeben, allerdings erst im Sommer, wenn ich etwas mehr Fahrtechnik habe und nicht nur zugucken muss..


----------



## Fr-Dennis (1. Dezember 2011)

Bei nässe muß ich das nicht haben am we. In braunschweig wär ich auch dabei, aber auch erst wenn das wetter besser und vor allem wärmer ist, dann könnt ihr gerne mal zu einer session dort einladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vollidiot (4. Dezember 2011)

ok, jetzt haben alle den schwanz eingezogen, oder?


----------



## Besser (4. Dezember 2011)

Hätte mich gerne getroffen um ein wenig zu fahren ..


----------



## Koxxfreak (10. Dezember 2011)

Morgen an der igs roderbruch geilster Spot in hannover.
 hat wer bock mitzukommen????

ich und stefan sind da


----------



## Besser (10. Dezember 2011)

Zu welcher Uhrzeit??


----------



## Koxxfreak (10. Dezember 2011)

so jungs kommt alle 12 ist treffen an der igs roderbruch vor der turnhalle

also bis morgen 

dann gehen wir steil


----------



## Koxxfreak (16. Dezember 2011)

hey hey jungs ich hab wieder eine halle organiesiert

aber jetzt brauch eure hilfe um eine halle zu haben für den winter 

müssen wir den laden erstmal aufräumen 

wer ist mit am start und wie kann ich euch dann erreichen.
wenn der termin steht?


----------



## vollidiot (19. Dezember 2011)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Du hast eine Halle organisiert aber da muss noch was gemacht werden?
Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr haben vermutlich viele frei, oder? da könnte man ja vielleicht loslegen. Ich bin z.B. über ICQ 230765499 ganz gut erreichbar....oder über Handy...kann ich dir über icq geben.


----------



## Sherco (20. Dezember 2011)

Von wolfsburg aus ist das ja auch nur ein katzensprung,zwischen den feiertagen würde ich ebenfalls mit sicherheit zeit finden.


----------



## vollidiot (5. Januar 2012)

geil, zum zweiten Mal tote Hose...


----------

